# Lighting Audit Takeoff tools



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anybody here have some good cookie-cutter lighting takeoff sheets or maybe an excel spreadsheet that they wouldn’t mind sharing? I’d rather not re-invent the wheel if I don’t have to.

Thanks.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

MHElectric said:


> Does anybody here have some good cookie-cutter lighting takeoff sheets or maybe an excel spreadsheet that they wouldn’t mind sharing? I’d rather not re-invent the wheel if I don’t have to.
> 
> Thanks.


Somebody posted this a month or 2 ago and i saved the link

Visual Interior lighting Tool


----------



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Does anybody here have some good cookie-cutter lighting takeoff sheets or maybe an excel spreadsheet that they wouldn’t mind sharing? I’d rather not re-invent the wheel if I don’t have to.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you looking for a sheet to keep track of audit counts while walking the job or a spreadsheet that can do ROI calculations for you?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

rdevarona said:


> Are you looking for a sheet to keep track of audit counts while walking the job or a spreadsheet that can do ROI calculations for you?


Something to keep track of audit counts, all the different lights that are in each store and the othe misc. things that need to be accounted for on walk throughs.

But an ROI calculator would be great! Unfortunately, the larger local power company in this area is not giving out rebates for lighting projects.


----------



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

We used the attached form a long long time ago (2010! ) to keep track of counts while walking through a facility. It's very simple and we don't use it much anymore, though. It captured the basics and let you keep a running total of fixtures for multiple fixture types. We also have a spreadsheet that I would have to clean up in order to share that does all of the ROI calculation for you.  I think I may have posted it on here in the past. Will have to look for it.

There are a number of great apps now that do this much better, though. You can look up Snapcount or EcoInsight for the two that we've played with. I just came across a free audit tool that charges only when you create a quote... that one is called Lighting Assessor. I don't have any experience with it, but looks interesting.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

That form will be a good start.  Something simple and easy to keep track of everything.

I’ll check out those other sites and their pdf files later. Thanks for sharing!


----------

